# What breed does this yellow lab mix pup look like to you?



## pk2010 (Oct 22, 2010)

I got her from a "rescue"- she is 9 weeks old in the video.
Initially the lady said she was yellow lab/shepherd..then she changed it to yellow lab/retriever.
Well she doesn't retrieve or want to think about retrieving anything. I am considering getting her a dna test so I can research her breeds.. 
also on a side note- her ears are standing more now..
anyway any opinions would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

A Lab _is_ a retriever. . .but even so they don't retrieve without training. And I don't see a link to a video?


----------



## Mizuno (Jun 9, 2010)

She looks a bit like my brother's golden/heeler mix... well, what he looked like as a puppy at least. except that he had longer hair. Really cute, regardless! 

Couldn't tell ya, though... my own dog is still a mystery to me!  I've thought of doing the DNA tests too, but can't decide if it is worth it, I love her whatever she is!


----------



## pk2010 (Oct 22, 2010)

the video is embedded.. here it is again embedded- and then a link:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UhYGSFZMR0


----------



## Papa Deuce (Mar 26, 2007)

It took my Golden Retriever THREE YEARS to decide that she likes to retrieve. And I have a 7 year old yellow lab who likes to retrieve for about 3 minutes and then doesn't care....


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

A Shepherd in the mix (unless it was a white Shepherd which is rare) would give you Shepherd coloring - usually with a black mask and black tips on the fur throughout areas of the body. That is a dominant coloring pattern. This little girl has the recessive coloring pattern of e/e on the extension locus - which gives the 'tan' shades (no black in coat) that run from deep Irish Setter Red to buff to the extremely light cream colors that are called 'white' in many breeds. She would have to inherit this recessive coloring from both her parents, and the with the choices given I'd suggest Yellow Lab x Golden Retriever. The pups from this combination would also display the dominant short coat.

Very cute pup!

SOB


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Papa Deuce said:


> It took my Golden Retriever THREE YEARS to decide that she likes to retrieve. And I have a 7 year old yellow lab who likes to retrieve for about 3 minutes and then doesn't care....


Weird! The labs I know are crazy for retrieving!

Funny thing my 6 lb Papillon is obsessed with balls and retriever but your golden retriever is not? That's pretty funny 

As for your dog I don't think it's a Golden Lab mix because a Golden lab mix would have a broader muzzle and quite a bit bigger ears. 

I do agree wtih Shepherd x lab but spanielorbust made a good point about the coloring. 

Your pup is still young, most dogs at that age won't understand to retrieve anyways. They learn as they grow older and you have to teach them. The difference is some dogs love it while others have not much interest after you teach them.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

My guess would be Lab/Husky. Because of the way her tail curls, the length/texture of her fur, and her ears. The Lab/Goldens I've seen had longer fur and larger ears, and a curled tail isn't common in those breeds. It'll probably be easier to tell when she gets older. She's adorable, whatever breeds are in her! Have fun!


----------



## beverley (Oct 7, 2010)

definately a lab x white shepard mix...we have a lot of white shepards here in england..beautiful dogs


----------



## MooMoosMommy (May 23, 2010)

I second the Lab/Husky mix. My friend actually adopted a pup of that mix where we met both parents (I went with her). Your little baby looks nearly identical to her dog when he was a pup. Very, very cute!


----------



## pk2010 (Oct 22, 2010)

I have heard husky/lab on the lab forums as well.. sigh.. huskies are hard. She is pretty stubborn.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I agree with lab/husky. The lab/goldens I've seen basically look like a fuzzier yellow lab puppy at that age.


----------



## mcfarland22 (Nov 18, 2010)

By the looks of it your puppy looks EXACTLY like mine did when mine was that age. I am trying to watch the video however it will not play. anyway you can resend it. I am very interested in seeing the resemblance in our dogs. because I don't know the the breed of mine and I am trying to find out. Thanks!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Weird! The labs I know are crazy for retrieving!
> 
> Funny thing my 6 lb Papillon is obsessed with balls and retriever but your golden retriever is not? That's pretty funny


Heh, my dad had working labrador retrievers and has said more than once that the papillons have been the easiest breed overall to teach to retrieve. 

I see lab/husky too.


----------

